# Ronnie Ricketts



## Ric Flair (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone know his story???  His history, bio, life, etc.

I googled his name and in return received very little info regarding his biography and martial arts rootings.  

So i would appreciate any help/info offered.  Thanks.


----------



## Black Grass (Dec 6, 2005)

Ronnie Ricketts is a action star/actor in the Philippines. He is the brother of Christopher Ricketts (a senior master of Kali Ilustrisimo and founder/head of Bakbakan International ) and co-author of the book Kalis Ilustrisimo. Ronnie's last movie was Mano Mano 3 : Arnis the lost Art. This movie also features Christoper's son Bruce.

Regards,

Vince 
aka Black Grass


----------



## Ric Flair (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

